# Was ist mit mono? [solved]

## rblock

Hi,

wenn ich ein "emerge -s mono" starte, bekomme ich zu sehen, dass anscheinend nur die Version 0.28 als stabil eingetragen ist. Und monodevelop 0.5.1-r2 ist maskiert.

Hat jemand beides in Benutzung und in welcher Version? Ist es überwiegen stabil oder sollte man doch lieber davon absehen?  :Smile: 

Fragende Grüße

----------

## Deever

Benutz lieber JAVA, ist ausgereift und hält im Gegensatz zu .NET, was es verspricht.

HTH!

/dev

----------

## rblock

Ich wollte es mir nur mal wieder anschauen und ein bisschen spielen, um zu sehen wie weit sie sind. Zurzeit bin ich in einem Projekt bei einem großen gelben Konzern, der auf C#.NET umstellt (frag mich nicht warum die soviel Geld rausschmeißen) und bin eben auf diese Idee gekommen.  :Smile: 

Allerdings bin ich hier leider nicht als Entwickler, sondern muss mit für eine sogenannte ContestEngine (Contest4.NET) Testscripte in Excel (würg) erstellen und darf die Entwickler ärgern.  :Wink: 

Ärgernde Grüße

----------

## mkr

Einspruch, Euer Ehren!   :Smile: 

Ich entwickle geschäftlich .NET Webanwendungen mit C#. Die .NET Technologie würde ich durchaus als ausgereift bezeichnen. Sie bietet für viele Funktionen fertige Klassen an, die sich leicht verwenden lassen. So kann man zB. mit wenigen Zeilen Code auf das Active Directory zugreifen und einen neuen User oder eine Mailweiterleitung einrichten. Der Datenbankzugriff mit Datasets funktioniert ebenfalls bestens.

Auf Linux habe ich es allerdings noch nie eingesetzt und kann nicht sagen, wie weit mono mittlerweile ist.

----------

## CHerzog

Ich nutze zur Zeit Mono auch nur zum "spielen". Ich habe bisher allerdings keinen Absturz gehabt. 

Ich habe mono und monodevelop (ich bin jetzt nicht am Platz - glaube aber, dass es noch ein paar mehr waren) demaskiert und hatte bisher keine Probleme. 

(Das einzige Problem, dass ich im Moment habe ist die Sprache an sich, besser gesagt das Framework. Mann muss da sehr viel rumsuchen, bis man etwas gefunden hat und das Mono-Buch (ISBN:3827264928) ist sehr veraltet. 

... und es ist etwas schwer (umständlich) die Oberfläche herzustellen (im Gegensatz zu VisualStudio).

Aber ich glaube ich werde jetzt OT.....)

Grüße

Christian

----------

## Carlo

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Ich wollte es mir nur mal wieder anschauen und ein bisschen spielen, um zu sehen wie weit sie sind.

 

Naja, dafür wirst Du  wohl "Tester" spielen können. Bis auf den mono-debugger ist ja nichts hart maskiert. Ansonsten schadet ein Blick in bugs.g.o nicht.

----------

## rblock

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe habt Ihr die aktuellsten Versionen demaskiert und so einigermaßen, also zum Spielen, reicht es.  :Smile: 

Dann werde ich es auch mal installieren und mich ein wenige umschauen.  :Wink: 

Spielende Grüße

----------

## z4Rilla

ist zwar bisschen OT aber mich würde mal interessieren was C# gegenüber Java für Vorteile hat bzw warum firmen viel geld ausgeben um zu C# zu wechseln.

Und bitte kein  Flamewar  :Wink:  Java ist auch nicht frei, selbst wenn es freie Implementierungen gibt

----------

## Teetante

Meiner Meinung nach wechseln Firmen aus den Folgenden Gründen zu .Net / C#

- der Hype. .net ist neu und MS sagt es ist super (wie's auch mal mit Java war)

- .net wird bald auf den meisten Windows Rechnern zur Verfügung stehen, muss somit im Gegenzug zu Java _nicht_ extra installiert werden. Einige Menschen haben zum Beispiel kein Java auf dem System und sind nicht bereit dies für ein einzelnes Programm zu installieren

- von .net wird gesagt, man könnte in .net alle Möglichen Sprachen verwenden, was ja nach einer guten Idee klingt (Code Reuse). Erst später fällt auf, daß man zwar fremde _Syntaxen_ verwenden kann, aber wirklich andere Sprachen

Insgesamt ist das halt gerade "in" in Richtung .net zu gehen. Viele Vor/Nachteile im Vergleich zu Java gibt es nicht.

----------

## CHerzog

http://groups.google.de/groups?q=java%20vs%20.net&hl=de&lr=&sa=N&tab=wg

Ist - denke ich - eine Frage, was man machen möchte. 

Und jetzt nicht meckern (nur IMHO):

Serverapplikationen -> eher Java

GUI-Programmierung -> eher .NET

Aber - wie gesagt - my HUMBLE opinion. Und OT.

Christian

----------

## rblock

Ich möchte es einmal so ausdrücken: In C# sind einige Unschönheiten von Java ausgemerzt und kleine Verbesserungen im Vergleich zu Java eingeflossen. Ansonsten sind sich die beiden Sprachen irgendwie sehr ähnlich...  :Wink: 

Verbessernde Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

@rblock: lt. deiner website bist du ja profi in C#, aber es gibt auch ein nettes QT Binding für C# -> mit slots (wie von C++)

Linuxpeter (hier aus dem Forum) hat sich mal die Mühe gemacht ein kl. Hello World zu schreiben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=193128&highlight=mono

vielleicht kannst du das ja brauchen....

hth,

ciao

----------

## Haldir

 *Teetante wrote:*   

> - von .net wird gesagt, man könnte in .net alle Möglichen Sprachen verwenden, was ja nach einer guten Idee klingt (Code Reuse). Erst später fällt auf, daß man zwar fremde _Syntaxen_ verwenden kann, aber wirklich andere Sprachen
> 
> 

 

Ich geh mal davon aus dir fehlt ein nicht.

Ich würde schon einen ziemlichen Unterschied zwischen C#, Delphi.NET, Cobol.NET, F# usw. machen, nur weil sie die gleiche IL benützen sind das mehr als nur verschiedene Syntaxen.

----------

## Haldir

Für wxWidgets (ex-wxwindows) gibts auch nen .NET adapter. 

http://wxnet.sourceforge.net

Der geht auch mit Mono

----------

## CHerzog

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde schon einen ziemlichen Unterschied zwischen C#, Delphi.NET, Cobol.NET, F# usw. machen, nur weil sie die gleiche IL benützen sind das mehr als nur verschiedene Syntaxen.

 

Wo soll da der Unterschied sein?

Man kann die Probleme mit der ein oder anderen Syntax besser/kürzer lösen, aber das Grundprinzip bleibt doch gleich.

Erklär mir bitte, was Du meinst.

Christian

----------

## Haldir

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man kann die Probleme mit der ein oder anderen Syntax besser/kürzer lösen, aber das Grundprinzip bleibt doch gleich.
> 
> 

 

Naja das eine ist ne Objektorientierte Sprache, dazu eine Prozedurale und nen MS Versuch für ne Funktionale. Und du hast es erfasst, man kann einige Probleme damit besser lösen. Aber ist das nicht genau der Sinn von verschiedenen Programmiersprachen?

Wenn wir das so verallgemeinern, ist das Grundprinzip ein jeder Programmiersprache identisch.

Und genau das ist das interessante an .NET, du kannst viele verschiedene Programmierparadigmen von verschiedenen Sprachen zusammen nutzen und in einem Programm verbraten. Es gibt z.b. auch Prolog für .NET. Du kannst mit den verschiedenen Sprachen die Lösungsmöglichkeiten deiner Probleme optimieren, da du jetzt dich nicht mehr um irgendwelche Interfaces kümmern mußt sondern direkt das Problem in der "Idealsprache" dafür lösen kannst.

----------

## CHerzog

 *Haldir wrote:*   

>  Du kannst mit den verschiedenen Sprachen die Lösungsmöglichkeiten deiner Probleme optimieren, da du jetzt dich nicht mehr um irgendwelche Interfaces kümmern mußt sondern direkt das Problem in der "Idealsprache" dafür lösen kannst.

 

OK. OK. Optimieren allerdings nur bei der Eingabe. Das Programm wird selber nicht schneller durch eine Verwendung von "optimalerer  :Smile:  Sprache". Da hinterher doch der gleiche Intermediate Code herauskommt (herauskommen solle).

----------

## MrTom

Wieso geben Firmen viel Geld aus, um auf C# zu wechseln? C# ist grundsätzlich kostenlos. VisualStudio kostet Geld. Man kann auch auf dem PC kostenlos (legal!) C# verwenden. Als IDE würde ich dann SharpDevelop empfehlen.

Und ob man nun Java oder C# nimmt, ist inzwischen wohl mehr eine Glaubensfrage, als eine technische Frage.

----------

## Haldir

Hmm kommt wohl auch auf das Problem + Sprache an, aber grundsätzlich dürft das mehr oder weniger gleich schnell sein.

Es ist halt bequemer, du kannst ohne große Änderungen aus diversen Projekten Code zusammenklauen und den einbinden, ich kenn z.b. eine Firma die hat ihren alten Fortran Code anstatt ihn zu portieren nach C (oder mit dem grausamen fortran2c zeug) mit .NET in ein C# Programm eingebunden.

----------

## Carlo

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Wieso geben Firmen viel Geld aus, um auf C# zu wechseln?

 

Ach, Du arbeitest kostenlos?

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Und ob man nun Java oder C# nimmt, ist inzwischen wohl mehr eine Glaubensfrage, als eine technische Frage.

 

Nein. Microsoft hat genug Patente im Ärmel, um Mono einstampfen oder zumindest arg zu behindern, wenn es nötig erscheint. Allein schon das zeitraubende SCOwnz-Theater sollte Warnung genug sein.

----------

## rblock

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=193128&highlight=mono

 

gebrauchen kann ich das schon  :Smile:   Aber leider funktioniert zurzeit der angegebene Link von Linuxpeter

```
Zusätzlich brauchst Du http://cesnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/qtcsharp/qtc-qtsharp-0.7a.tar.bz2
```

nicht.  :Sad: 

... Hat sich Dank Google erledigt.  :Smile:  Der Link lautet nun einfach nur etwas anders: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/qtcsharp/qtc-qtsharp-0.7a.tar.bz2?download

Nur für die, die es auch noch interessiert.  :Smile: 

Interessierte Grüße

----------

## Linuxpeter

Nimm besser die Version aus dem cvs.

Allerdings tut sich schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr in der Weiterentwicklung von qtsharp - die Jungs waren schon nah dran aufzuhören (laut ihrer Mailing-Liste).

----------

## Teetante

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus dir fehlt ein nicht.
> 
> Ich würde schon einen ziemlichen Unterschied zwischen C#, Delphi.NET, Cobol.NET, F# usw. machen, nur weil sie die gleiche IL benützen sind das mehr als nur verschiedene Syntaxen.

 

Ja mir fehlte natürlich ein "nicht", das hat man davon, wenn man nur einmal Korrekturliesst vor dem Abschicken.

Worauf ich hinauswollte:

Natürlich kann ich nen ganzen Sack voller Syntaxen in .net Bytecode kompilieren. Aber bestimmte Konzepte werden von den Standarts der CLR (Common Language Runtime) ausgeschlossen. Zum Beispiel funktionieren globale statische Arrays (wie die Superglobals in PHP) nicht. 

Beim Integrieren von fremden Sprachen in .net verliert man meiner Meinung nach oft diverse Konstrukte/Bibliotheken, welche eine Sprache neben ihrer Syntax eben auch ausmachen.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle .net keineswegs schlecht machen, es ist auf ähnlichem Niveau wie Java, man muss selbst wissen, ob man solche Arten von Sprachen mag oder nicht.

----------

## MrTom

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Ach, Du arbeitest kostenlos?

 

Bin kein Programmierer. Aber die .NET-Programmierer, wie auch die JAVA-Programmieren kosten beide Geld. Und angeblich soll ja .NET soviel Geld sparen, dass man dann den Mehraufwand für die Umstellung wieder einholt und noch Geld spart.  :Wink: 

Und mit kostenlos habe ich nicht Mono gemeint! Das SDK von .NET kostet auch nichts.

----------

## rblock

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Nimm besser die Version aus dem cvs.

 

Du hast nicht zufällig die Adresse? Das gestern war das erste mal, dass ic etwas aus einem öffentlichen CVS-Server holen musste.  :Embarassed: 

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Allerdings tut sich schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr in der Weiterentwicklung von qtsharp - die Jungs waren schon nah dran aufzuhören (laut ihrer Mailing-Liste).

 

Kannst Du es mit wenige Worten erklären, warum?  :Shocked: 

Erstaunte Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

 *rblock wrote:*   

>  *Linuxpeter wrote:*   Allerdings tut sich schon seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr in der Weiterentwicklung von qtsharp - die Jungs waren schon nah dran aufzuhören (laut ihrer Mailing-Liste). 
> 
> Kannst Du es mit wenige Worten erklären, warum?

 

dazu nur soviel: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.4-features.html

auszug:

```

    *

      C#

          o Complete overhaul of the Qt C# bindings Adam Treat 

```

ich glaub, wenn mal der kdesktop da was tut, dann stirbts nicht so schnell  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## rblock

Jetzt wo Du es schreibst, als ich gestern das überflogen habe, habe ich das wohl übersehen.  :Smile:   Allerdings ist es sehr viel zu lesen und ab und zu muss ich zumindest so tun, als würde ich hier auch arbeiten.  :Wink: 

Wochenendgrüße

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier hab ich die Installation aus dem CVS-Tree beschrieben

----------

## rblock

Hallo Linuxpeter,

den Link hatte ich doch schon.  :Embarassed:   Werde mich morgen mal daran machen alles entsprechend einzurichten, damit ich mir dann mal ansehen kann, was damit nun alles möglich ist.  :Smile: 

Weihnachtliche Grüße

----------

